# Upsit Taste and Smell Testing



## Agemian (Jan 26, 2017)

Does anyone perform this testing in their office and if so are you successful in getting reimbursed.  I believe the unlisted code is used to bill for this 92700.  Please advise.  Thank you!


----------



## JenniferB7 (Mar 3, 2017)

We tried billing this several years back and had to fight with BCBS to get reimbursed.  So, we stopped billing for it.   You may want to check individual payer policies.  For example, Aetna covers the UPSIT smell test for "unexplained olfactory dysfunction (e.g., anosmia, hyposmia, dysosmia) and gustatory dysfunction (e.g., ageusia, hypogeusia, dysgeusia)".  (http://www.aetna.com/cpb/medical/data/300_399/0390.html).

Sincerely,

Jennifer M. Connell, CPC, CPCO, CPC-P, CPB, CPMA, CPPM, CPC-I, CENTC


----------

